# first EMT job interview with Americare ambulance in LA!! HELPPP!!!!!!



## Cameljockey (May 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I recently started applying to ambulance companies here in Orange County not really expecting to hear back from anyone because im only 18. Well yesterday i got a call from Americare ambulance service asking me to come in for an interview June 6. Im super nervous!! This is my first job interview EVER!! so i have a few questions.

1. They told me to wear a short sleeve shirt which i thought was strange so i have no idea what to wear :unsure: any ideas??

2. I was hoping to work in the orange county area but the address they gave me to come up to interview is in Carson which is their LA location. Does this mean that im going to work out of there if i get picked up by them?

3. What should i expect when i get there? tests? 

4. does anyone know what kind of questions they ask during the interview? 

there are probably a bunch of other questions i cant think of now so ill throw them in as they come to me hahaha THANK YOU!!!


----------



## beandip4all (May 26, 2012)

Congrats on the interview.  

Best prep for an interview seems silly but it really does work.  Write out a bunch of questions, give them to a friend or family member, and roll-play out answering them in a formal-ish setting (kitchen table, etc).  You'll get a little more used to talking about yourself (which can be awkward at first) and also start to formulate some ideas and answers to common questions.  

They might want you to wear short sleeves because maybe there will be some skills testing on site and they want you to be comfortable?  Uck I normally hate the look of them, but probably wear one of those short sleeve button downs with a tie.  Or perhaps a nice polo shirt in a professional color- dark navy blue?  And nice dress slacks, a nice belt that matches your nicest dress shoes.  

Don't even mention the county thing- being too picky is a real way to shoot yourself in the foot off the bat.  I'd take whatever they give you and ask to transfer later.  

Some places do skills tests, a written EMT test (similar to national registry) and also a standard 1-on-1 or board interview.  

I'll post some common interview questions you might see below in another reply. 

Good luck!  Keep us posted on how it goes.  Aim to practice 2 or 3 times with whoever you can round up to help you.  I'd say if you can't find anyone at least read through your answers to yourself in the mirror, your dog, cat, what have you.  Because this is your first job interview EVER its even more important to go in there calm, cool, collected and being professional and mature.  Running through it a few times will really help with that.


----------



## beandip4all (May 26, 2012)

*Here is an interview prep sheet with some questions in order of priority*

_Applicants will respond to standardized questions from the oral interview committee. *The applicant’s responses will be evaluated based on verbal communication skills, life experience, emergency service experience, and maturity.*_

(Grouped In Order of importance)

*High Priority/Probably Will be Asked*
    What drew you to Emergency Medicine?/ Why do you want to be an EMT?
    Where do you see yourself in 5 years? 10 years?
    What are a few traits YOU think an EMT needs to have?
    Tell me about yourself.
    Tell us about your experience in EMS?
    What makes you a good fit for our program?
    Why do you want to work here?
     What do you do in your spare time?
    What steps do you take when you are first on scene?
    Tell us about a mistake that you made and how you fixed it.
    Describe your least favorite aspect of an EMT job?
    How do you fill downtime?
    How is the role of EMTS and Paramedics changing?
    Tell me about a time when you worked with your team to help a patient?
    Is there was anything important about you that doesn't come across in your application.
    What is your most memorable patient encounter?
    Why did you choose this school?
    Why do you want to be an EMT?
    What are a few traits you think an EMT needs to possess?
    What personality traits do you possess that make you feel you would be a good EMT?
List your top three weaknesses. 
List your top three strengths.  
What do you know about our organization?  _(look some stuff up beforehand on EMTLife, the internet, yelp, your county EMS website and also their own website if they have one) _
Do you have any questions for us? _(HAVE QUESTIONS FOR THEM!! AT LEAST 1 or 2- and not things like "What is the pay" or "how much vacation" .... smart questions that convey your interest.)_


*Medium Priority/Maybe Will be Asked*
    How do you handle stress?
What are some ways that you handle stress? _(list healthy things, lol)_
    How will you negotiate extricating a heavy patient?
    You have a 300+ pound patient in a four story walk up apartment. Pt complaining of crushing CP and SOB. Just you and your 110 pound female partner.  What would you do? 
    Describe what you will do if your partner shows up to work and you suspect he or she may be intoxicated?
    How do you cope with people that you do not like working with?
    How would you handle a family member who is distressed over the injury of a child?
      Tell us about a mistake you made and how you corrected it.
    Give us 3 strengths and 1 weakness.
    How do you work in a team, and name a time there was a team failure and how you dealt with it?
    Name times when given higher responsibility in other jobs? How do you handle it? What can you do better?
    You are dispatched to a single vehicle MVC in the dead of winter, vehicle is upside down in a ditch filled with almost freezing cold water. One patient walking around, distraught with minor injuries. Other pt (the driver) is upside down still in her seatbelt, appears to be VSA but you cannot reach her or touch her. How do you proceed?
    You have an irate nurse at the hospital calling EMS drivers "lazy, bad medics" etc. How do you deal with her?
    Psychiatric patient not wanting to go to hospital, but their wife wants you to take them. How do you proceed?
    Colleagues did 1 call overnight and left the truck completely dirty for you in the morning when you come on shift. How do you deal with them? 
    What was the worst situation you’ve faced in your life? 
What is the thing you are most proud of in your life?
    What do you do to stay calm during a crisis?
Tells about a time you had a disagreement with your supervisor, and how it was resolved. 
Tell us about a time you worked in a team.
When you work in a team what role do you tend to play?
How do you gain the respect of your co-workers?

*Low Priority/Oddball Questions- Probably won't be asked but good to look at and think of what you might say or handle something along these lines *
    Who are your "customers" in EMS?
     Tell us about a time you had to be flexible.
     Complete this sentence "If you really want to make me angry then do this...."
    How do you resolve conflict?
    What are your short term/long term goals?
What book are you currently reading?  What is your favorite book?
    What made you join EMS?
    Are your parents disappointed with your career aspirations?
    What was your greatest failure?
    What was your greatest accomplishment?
    If you were asked to describe yourself in 3 words, what would they be?
    How do you handle adversity?
    If two of your coworkers are having a fist fight out in the hallway, what would you do?
    What would somebody who hates you say about you?
    If Germans were the tallest people in the world, how would you prove it?
     What do you think of garden gnomes?
    Is your college GPA reflective of your potential?
    If you could be #1 employee but have all your coworkers dislike you or you could be #15 employee and have all your coworkers like you, which would you choose?
    How would you cure world hunger?
    Room, desk and car – which do you clean first?
    Does life fascinate you?
    Please spell ‘diverticulitis’
    Name 5 uses of a stapler without staple pins.
    How would you get an elephant into a refrigerator?
    You have a bouquet of flowers. All but two are roses, all but two are daisies, and all but two are tulips. How many flowers do you have?
    How many different ways can you get water from a lake at the foot of a mountain, up to the top of the mountain?
    What is 37 times 37?
    If you could be a superhero, what power would you possess?
    Are you exhaling warm air?
    What is the biggest problem Paramedics will face in the next 40 years?"
    What is the greatest tragedy you have experienced in your life and how did it change you?
    Describe a clinical situation in which you feel an error was made, what you did and how you would do it differently in the future?
    What is the most challenging thing you've been through in your life so far?
    What are your thoughts on/do you agree with the sentiment that EMTs/Parmaedics are "jack of all trades, master of none."
    Tell me about a mistake that you have made?
    How do you handle disagreements /conflicts?
    Why don't you have more leadership experience?
    What is the biggest misconception people have of you?


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2012)

They're probably looking for arm tats with the request of short sleeve shirt. Wear a polo.


----------



## beandip4all (May 26, 2012)

Sasha said:


> They're probably looking for arm tats with the request of short sleeve shirt. Wear a polo.



^^ oooh...  shrewd.  Good call.


----------



## Cameljockey (May 27, 2012)

Thank you all soooo much for the replies they helped alot  one more thing, they said they highly recommend me bringing a resume but I haven't had any other job before. Should I just bring one with all the volunteering I've done and my traits etc? One more thing should I bring a letter of recommendation from a fire captain or someone high up in the ems service or just leave that out? Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 27, 2012)

jadibrahim said:


> Thank you all soooo much for the replies they helped alot  one more thing, they said they highly recommend me bringing a resume but I haven't had any other job before. Should I just bring one with all the volunteering I've done and my traits etc? One more thing should I bring a letter of recommendation from a fire captain or someone high up in the ems service or just leave that out? Thanks again!!!!



You've never had any job before? Ever? :unsure:

I'm betting Sasha is correct about the tattoos but with that said, they are profiling you and if you have tattoos I'd cover them with long sleeves. When they ask I'd tell them why and tell them I'm willing to wear long sleeves to cover them because we all know if they see them they will be less inclined to hire you, as bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: as it is.


----------



## Tigger (May 27, 2012)

jadibrahim said:


> Thank you all soooo much for the replies they helped alot  one more thing, they said they highly recommend me bringing a resume but I haven't had any other job before. Should I just bring one with all the volunteering I've done and my traits etc? One more thing should I bring a letter of recommendation from a fire captain or someone high up in the ems service or just leave that out? Thanks again!!!!



If you can get a nice rec letter, go for it. Also definitely just wear a polo, the short sleeved button down and tie is not a great look.


----------



## beandip4all (May 27, 2012)

Resume would be great- definitely put one together.  You'll eventually need to make one anyways down the road, so it's great to get one started now. 

Google some EMT resume templates and personalize those to fill yours out.  I'd put in a section for Education, list your high school, any college and your EMT school.  Be sure to mention any leadership in clubs, activities or extra curriculars and awards or scholarships you've received.  Foreign language studies are great to list too.  Also you could go take some online FEMA courses (ICS 100, 700, and 200 are a great place to start) which are free and great to list on your resume.  

Letter or recommendation won't HURT but it could be overkill at this stage in the game.  I wouldn't bother and would save those for when you need a reference letter for Paramedic school down the road or a nursing program/etc.  

Do put together a list of personal references- with the names and contact info of some people who could give you a nice reference if contacted- include maybe a teacher you've had, supervisor from a previous job, something like that.


----------



## Martyn (May 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You've never had any job before? Ever? :unsure:
> 
> I'm betting Sasha is correct about the tattoos but with that said, they are profiling you and if you have tattoos I'd cover them with long sleeves. When they ask I'd tell them why and tell them I'm willing to wear long sleeves to cover them because we all know if they see them they will be less inclined to hire you, as bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: as it is.


 
The OP is only 18...still wet behind the ears, Rob.

Good luck though


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 27, 2012)

Martyn said:


> The OP is only 18...still wet behind the ears, Rob.
> 
> Good luck though



I'm only 22 and have too much work experience to fit on my resume or job apps. There isn't enough room.  Age isn't a good reason. 

Agreed though, good luck to the OP with your interview!


----------



## beandip4all (May 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm only 22 and have too much work experience to fit on my resume or job apps. There isn't enough room.  Age isn't a good reason.



^^ geeze.  you're only 22?!? lol... I thought you were like... 35  

If you're only 22 now Rob at this rate you're going to be an ER Attending by age 30!


----------



## Sasha (May 27, 2012)

I've been working since I was sixteen. 

"only 18" my butt. 

Bring a resume with your volunteer work.


----------



## Sasha (May 27, 2012)

beandip4all said:


> Resume would be great- definitely put one together.  You'll eventually need to make one anyways down the road, so it's great to get one started now.
> 
> Google some EMT resume templates and personalize those to fill yours out.  I'd put in a section for Education, list your high school, any college and your EMT school.  Be sure to mention any leadership in clubs, activities or extra curriculars and awards or scholarships you've received.  Foreign language studies are great to list too.  Also you could go take some online FEMA courses (ICS 100, 700, and 200 are a great place to start) which are free and great to list on your resume.
> 
> ...



Why can't you reuse letters of recommendation? 

In a Job market as over saturated as this you need what ever you can to give yourself a little bit more appeal.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 27, 2012)

Coincidence? I don't think so. http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=30046

Before you decide on Americare read some. If you want a company that is shoe in and isn't as bad as americare go for lynch or shoreline. They don't care about experience.


----------



## beandip4all (May 27, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Why can't you reuse letters of recommendation?
> 
> In a Job market as over saturated as this you need what ever you can to give yourself a little bit more appeal.



Well, more like you'd get Letter of Recommendation WRITER fatigue if you keep asking the same people to write them over and over, for many different things/programs.  Generally for grad programs, Paramedic programs, RN/RT, what have you they are going to have their own form to fill out and also want a personalized letter... so at least imho it's better to save your really good reference letter writers until you really need them, than just blindly submitting non-specific shotgun effect recommendation letters.  I just went through grad school application season and my poor LOR writers have to write 4 different letters each.  Granted, you use prettymuch the same letter but even tailoring the headings to each program and whatnot can be a pita.  

Keeping those people as a personal reference who employers can contact on their own should be sufficient.  

Anyways yes it's a tough market but not impossible for EMT-bs now, especially for BLS jobs.  I think the biggest hurdle OP will run into is his age, for insurance reasons many companies wont hire under 21y/o.  However maybe this specific company has a different policy?  

OP- good luck let us know how it goes.


----------



## Sasha (May 27, 2012)

You don't need reference letters for any of the paramedic programs here and ive only seen one rn program that require them.


----------



## Tigger (May 27, 2012)

beandip4all said:


> Well, more like you'd get Letter of Recommendation WRITER fatigue if you keep asking the same people to write them over and over, for many different things/programs.  Generally for grad programs, Paramedic programs, RN/RT, what have you they are going to have their own form to fill out and also want a personalized letter... so at least imho it's better to save your really good reference letter writers until you really need them, than just blindly submitting non-specific shotgun effect recommendation letters.  I just went through grad school application season and my poor LOR writers have to write 4 different letters each.  Granted, you use prettymuch the same letter but even tailoring the headings to each program and whatnot can be a pita.
> 
> Keeping those people as a personal reference who employers can contact on their own should be sufficient.
> 
> ...



I asked my boss to write me a  recommendation letter that was reusable and he was more than happy to. I've used it for job applications, scholarships, and internship. I just needed to have a little bit more of a dialogue with him about its content beyond "please write me a rec letter?" I can' imagine a time when it would be overkill, if the employer doesn't want to read it they won't and you will not be judged for trying to make your application materials more complete.

OP, as for your resume, definitely put volunteer experience down. However do not include a section about "traits," try to include those within the job descriptions of your volunteer work. Also, if you have time, try and find some part time work till you get hired!


----------



## beandip4all (May 28, 2012)

Sasha said:


> You don't need reference letters for any of the paramedic programs here and ive only seen one rn program that require them.



^^ lucky  

Mine did!  I guess it depends on the program.  For example, the community colleges here strive for equal-opportunity education and therefore tend to have straight up lottery admissions systems and are not merit-based.  

All in all, I didn't mind getting together LORs for my application packets to grad school and Paramedic programs; it was nice to have another resource for adcoms to get to know your personality than just a strict numbers game of GPA & HOBET/TEAS/GRE score plug and chug! 

Anyways back on topic, I don't think LORs would *hurt* OP, I just think it's not worthwhile for him at this stage in the game.  The interview itself and their impression of him is what's going to make or break him (as well as his age/maturity).  

Good luck at the interview OP!


----------



## Always BSI (May 29, 2012)

I have my Test date that same day. June 6th.


----------



## Cameljockey (May 30, 2012)

hahaha nice my interview is at 1 in carson.... are u as nervous as I am??


----------



## Always BSI (May 30, 2012)

A little only because at this one there will be a skills test.


----------



## Cameljockey (May 31, 2012)

one last question! Does anyone know what they look for when they ask "what do you know about Americare?"


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2012)

That they are an ambulance company is a good start.....


----------



## Cameljockey (May 31, 2012)

ohh...i thought they were a phone company. Thanks^_^


----------



## almorajo25 (Sep 16, 2015)

I was able to land an interview on Monday. What kinds of skills will be tested on and how is the interview portion? Any advice would be very helpful!


----------

